# Nail came off and bleeding



## tommylee22 (Aug 16, 2012)

Hi guys, so I'm going to keep this short, Biggin was out eating on the table and had his toes tucked around back side of table, my little girl came along and bumped the table and Biggin jumped and ran and I got him and noticed on two toes the entire nail was missing and he was bleeding. I'm so upset what do I do? Will he be ok? will they grow back?


Thanks,
T


----------



## bmx3000max (Aug 16, 2012)

Cover it and it wont grow back but will heal:/


----------



## Neeko (Aug 16, 2012)

I have a rescue with a toe nail missing. So I don't think they grow back. If the bleeding has stopped monitor it for infection. If it does get infected see a vet.


----------



## tommylee22 (Aug 16, 2012)

Thanks, I'm so upset right now... He's acting fine but I know that had to hurt . I'll keep an eye on it. I just hate that he lost two nails.


----------



## james.w (Aug 16, 2012)

It is possible that they will grow back depending on where it was torn off. Like said just keep an eye on them to be sure they don't get infected.


----------



## Logie_Bear (Aug 17, 2012)

You can use plain Neosporin (do NOT use the type with pain reliever) to help prevent infection. If the nail was torn from the nailbed it wont grow back, if not, there is a chance it may eventually grow back in. Sorry to hear about that and hope he makes a speedy recovery.


----------



## Dubya (Aug 17, 2012)

tommylee22 said:


> Hi guys, so I'm going to keep this short, Biggin was out eating on the table and had his toes tucked around back side of table, my little girl came along and bumped the table and Biggin jumped and ran and I got him and noticed on two toes the entire nail was missing and he was bleeding. I'm so upset what do I do? Will he be ok? will they grow back?
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> T


It will not grow back. There is this freaking great stuff called Vetericyn. It cures fungus, kills mites, and cleans wounds. I use it on my hedgehogs and it saved me many vet visits over the years.


----------



## Bubblz Calhoun (Aug 17, 2012)

james.w said:


> It is possible that they will grow back depending on where it was torn off. Like said just keep an eye on them to be sure they don't get infected.



_This ^ ^ ^,.. as long as only the nail was removed and the nail bed itself is still intact then it will grow back. I found one of Dino's nails in the screen top when he was little and it grew back._


----------

